# Fall riding



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey all,

Since this is my first year doing anything in the fall aside from being lazy, I was wondering what you guys wear for gear when you are out riding in cooler temps?  I'd love to keep going until it gets in the way of skiing 

Thanks!


----------



## Talisman (Sep 14, 2009)

In the Fall I wear a flourescent orange vest, avoid brown clothing and white clothing to be seen by hunters.

I adjust what I wear to the temperatures, usually a long sleeve wicking top and wind breaker is enough with my regular riding togs.  The Fall is tough because of the cool/cold mornings and a warm up if the sun is out, so easy to shed layers are important.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2009)

I haven't done a ton of cold weather riding, but when I have my biggest problems have been my feet and hands.  MTB gloves and shoes are designed with plenty of ventilation, which works good in the summer, but is obviously detrimental when it's really cold.  Full finger gloves obviously help, and if you can fit thicker socks in your shoes that helps too (if you have flat pedals then the shoe selection shouldn't be a problem).  I took a ride in the coolish weather last year and was fine with the full finger MTB gloves and some thicker socks, but it wasn't _that_ cold.  The year before I tried a similar setup in colder weather and had to cut my ride short because my hands and feet were frozen after a few miles.  For the rest of my body I just layer different pieces of my ski clothes.  It looks stupid, and I get shit for it, but I'll wear my skiing base layer bottoms in between my padded liners and regular MTB shorts.  I have some thin ones that work well for me since my legs get really warm while riding.  I just like to make sure whatever I use isn't too floppy on the bottom so it doesn't get caught up in the chain.   Up top I'll wear one of my long sleeve base layers and a light softshell if needed.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I haven't done a ton of cold weather riding, but when I have my biggest problems have been my feet and hands.  MTB gloves and shoes are designed with plenty of ventilation, which works good in the summer, but is obviously detrimental when it's really cold.  Full finger gloves obviously help, and if you can fit thicker socks in your shoes that helps too (if you have flat pedals then the shoe selection shouldn't be a problem).  I took a ride in the coolish weather last year and was fine with the full finger MTB gloves and some thicker socks, but it wasn't _that_ cold.  The year before I tried a similar setup in colder weather and had to cut my ride short because my hands and feet were frozen after a few miles.  For the rest of my body I just layer different pieces of my ski clothes.  It looks stupid, and I get shit for it, but I'll wear my skiing base layer bottoms in between my padded liners and regular MTB shorts.  I have some thin ones that work well for me since my legs get really warm while riding.  I just like to make sure whatever I use isn't too floppy on the bottom so it doesn't get caught up in the chain.   Up top I'll wear one of my long sleeve base layers and a light softshell if needed.




Get the booties for your feet.  Did I ever say bikers have the fruitest clothing ever.  Sometimes at a party when it gets slow I will go put my bike clothes on and it instant laughs


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Get the booties for your feet.  Did I ever say bikers have the fruitest clothing ever.  Sometimes at a party when it gets slow I will go put my bike clothes on and it instant laughs



If I can manage to get out more than once or twice in the cold weather then I will.  Unfortunately other parts of my life start to take over my schedule once fall hits.  Then before you know it we're skiing and MTB is a distant memory for me until spring.  I thought about making some booties out of some thick hiking socks like I've seen done somewhere on the internet, but never got around to it.  Somehow I don't think they'll work as well as real booties.

Yes, bikers do wear some fruity clothing, which is why I don't mind looking stupid when I layer my ski clothes.  I figure I'll fit right in.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 14, 2009)

Talisman said:


> In the Fall I wear a flourescent orange vest, avoid brown clothing and white clothing to be seen by hunters.
> 
> I adjust what I wear to the temperatures, usually a long sleeve wicking top and wind breaker is enough with my regular riding togs.  The Fall is tough because of the cool/cold mornings and a warm up if the sun is out, so easy to shed layers are important.


I have a DOT Traffic safety vest that I wear if I'm riding on the street. Jersey drivers still won't see me though.  I don't have a lot of "bike specific" cold weather gear, I usually just use some ski gear.  I do have full fingered gloves.  They help a lot.

Be careful once the leaves start to fall.  They get damn slippery in the woods at times.


----------



## sLoPeS (Sep 18, 2009)

layers.  lots of layers.  tech wick stuff is gonna be the best (long sleeve).  check the weather before you go, that will help you pick out stuff.  some sort of windproof shell can be a good thing.  a bandanna or a beanie under your helmet will keep your head warm (very important).  im not a fan of jeans or pants so unless its cold ill tough it out with shorts.  if its that cold then ill wear my long underwear that i ski in underneath.  i wear full fingered gloves all the time, but have some fall/winter specific mtb gloves that really keep me warm.  hiking socks are a good call too.  make sure you got room in your pack to carry what u shed off...

by far the best time to bike (and hike) is starting now.


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll ride down to about the freezing mark, and that's usually only at the start of an early morning ride. Usually a long sleeve wicking shirt, polypro long bottoms under the riding shorts, slightly thicker hiking socks and spring ski gloves are good enough. Sure first mile is chilly, but stopping to de-layer sucks so I'd rather be cold at the start. About 50 degrees is prime riding temp.


----------

